# Tank mates for Ps. Saulosi



## TheEdoubleDIE (Apr 25, 2010)

I have 5 Ps. saulsi that havent colored up yet in a 29 gallon tank 30x18x12, there is also two Sydontis Petricola. I was wondering what I could add without cause total disaster. I was thinking anything from snails to living rocks to other chilids. I understand that my fish/water is close to the max from what i have been told so obviously i dont want to just throw something in there with the prexisting fish. Any thoughts?


----------



## loffy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

nothing

5 or 6 saulosi is plenty for a 29 gallon.
add one or two more saulosi , depending on how big they are.

if you add one of anything else, it will cause issues.
saulosi are great by themselves anyways. Especially in small tanks.
(they are small and easily dominated, compared to most mbuna.)


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Get a 55g and then we'll talk!


----------



## Buddy.08 (Apr 26, 2007)

you could add a few more saulosi. thats about it. id say no more than 14 in a 29gallon providing they have plenty of rockwork to hide in. if there is little to no hiding places, i wouldnt do more than 8. my 30 gallon has 12 if that helps ya any


----------



## TheEdoubleDIE (Apr 25, 2010)

Buddy08 and anyone else here is my tank... its 30Lengthx18Heightx12Depth. Curious on my rock work and if adding more Saulosi would be an option. Also adding snails or other things like that (more so on what is natural to the Lake Malawi enviornment.

Front:








Left Side:








Right side:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

How about a half dozen tiger barbs, or Rainbow fish instead of more cichlids?


----------



## TheEdoubleDIE (Apr 25, 2010)

would they go well with the prexisting fish, or mess up the tank with fish/water ratio?


----------



## TheEdoubleDIE (Apr 25, 2010)

What about some Pseudotropheus socolofi (Albino)? Would I have to worry about cross breeding? Would they go well with my Saulosi? If so how many would I be able to add to my 29 gal with the prexisting fish?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

TheEdoubleDIE said:


> would they go well with the prexisting fish, or mess up the tank with fish/water ratio?


The fish I suggested above would be fine.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

TheEdoubleDIE said:


> What about some Pseudotropheus socolofi (Albino)? Would I have to worry about cross breeding? Would they go well with my Saulosi? If so how many would I be able to add to my 29 gal with the prexisting fish?


Socolofi are full sized mbuna and aggressive. They would do better in a 48" tank or larger.


----------



## TheEdoubleDIE (Apr 25, 2010)

What are some types of fish I could add and how many?

Also if i were to just stick with Saulosi how many more would i be able to add with my tank layout?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree with loffy and GaFishMan. Your tank is fully stocked and I would not add fish. Tanks less than 48" long for cichlids are limiting.


----------



## TheEdoubleDIE (Apr 25, 2010)

alright i appriciate the help.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Leave it alone, is my best advice.... or try the Barbs like Fogelhund suggested. The fish will grow faster thatn you think. Adding anything else is asking for trouble..ie stress, bloat, ich...etc.


----------

